

RocketConf 2015: the web in outer space - ariejan

Astronauts and web developers will gather in Pakhuis De Zwijger in Amsterdam on November 12 and 13 to discuss the future of the modern web.<p>The future where your coffee machine, your car, your house, and even the International Space Station are connected to the internet is here. This requires a new generation of modern web developers — those who love to write beautiful code and create magnificent things that really matter.<p>The web developer profession covers a wide spectrum, and this is reflected in the two day conference. RocketConf doesn’t focus on one single technology. We believe you can learn even more from people with a different perspective. The connecting element are the web and its developers.<p>Main guest of RocketConf is Dr. André Kuipers, astronaut and ambassador of Earth. Having visited mankind’s biggest technological achievement, the International Space Station (ISS), not once but twice, Dr. Kuipers will share his view on technology and innovation.<p>The other speakers from home and abroad are prominent programmers, writers, thinkers and hackers — the people who build the web.<p>The day before the conference, November 11, workshops will be hosted where you can get a real hands-on experience by learning from the experts in the field.<p>More information, including an overview of all speakers, can be found on rocketconf.eu or the @RocketConf Twitter account.
======
ariejan
For your convenience: [http://www.rocketconf.eu](http://www.rocketconf.eu)

------
stalkert
Nice!

